# I'll introduce myself...



## sabrina (May 22, 2009)

Because I'm probably going to be spending a lot of time here.  I'm a single woman in Arizona who is finishing her flight training after starting it when I was twelve. I'm also a writer and do a book review column for Atlantic Flyer (Atlantic Flyer - Voice of the General Aviation Community). (my real name is Brigit--sabrina was a nickname in AK) 

I love military history and am performing a large amount of research for my latest project...I'm very appreciative of the answers I've been getting so far to assist me in my work. I found this website while reviewing Yam Tremblay's book, Overlord, when he thanked a couple users for their assistance.

Blue skies,

--"sabrina"


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Sabrina


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

Very nice, pleasure to meet you Sabrina.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family Sabrina....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sabrina! It's always nice to have new members .


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Hello 'Sabrina', and welcome from England. There're some great people here, apart from Lucky of course.......
(Only kidding Bertie!)


----------



## imalko (May 22, 2009)

Hello Sabrina!
Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2009)

Hello Brigit. I have done a few articles for the Atlantic Flyer over the years myself. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2009)

Welcome Sabrina.


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard. The guys 'n' gals here are a great bunch. You'll enjoy it here...I know I do !


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2009)

hello and welcome Sabrina


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sabrina. Happy posting.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California Brigit.
Thanks for the link to Atlantic Flyer. 
I am looking forward to your input.


Wheelsup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

